
Facebook whistleblower documents evidence of moderation algorithm and team bias - drak0n1c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7o4A16QCxE
======
pcunite
Well, it is interesting to see a FB employee, who has a nice salary I would
imagine, coming out with his view of how internal FB staff behave.

------
uncoder0
I wish there was a completely technical solution to moderation sadly it's a
human problem and humans come with their biases. It's election season if
someone could document systemic political bias would that be treated as an in-
kind donation under the FEC regulations?

~~~
thedudeabides5
Remember just a couple years ago when it looked like we were going to have
sentient robots around the corner...

Now if we could just get a content moderation system that isn’t a human kludge
mess, then maybe we can worry about general AI

------
uniqueid
According to Wikipedia, "Project Veritas is an American right-wing activist
group. The group uses "disguises and hidden cameras to uncover supposed
liberal bias and corruption". The group is known for producing deceptively
edited videos about media organizations and left-leaning groups"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas)

~~~
mansion7
Are you accusing their source of lying? Or the hidden camera footage of their
moderators as admitting bias - were they lying? What do you allege was
deceptively edited here? Because what is reported by detractors as "deceptive
editing" looks typical of just plain "editing" for clarity and brevity, not
unlike what CNN or MSNBC may do. Else the recordings would literally be hours
long.

Regarding Wikipedia's pronouncements, Wikipedia sources are largely news
articles. Surveys of journalists show that those willing to identify
themselves politically overwhelmingly identify as left leaning, the groups
that Veritas tends to target. As such, the sources Wikipedia uses are more
likely to be from organizations and writers with a bias against Veritas or
towards their targets.

Not only that, Wikipedia itself, via Wikimedia, provides grants to left
leaning organizations to host "edit-thons" to both generate content (which
naturally coincides with the biases of the authors) and edit existing content
(again, which naturally reinforces said biases). Not to mention the edit-thons
not specifically funded or requested by Wikipedia themselves.

In any case, if this were the first, second, third, or even fourth time
Facebook had been secretly caught with such biased ideological considerations,
it may be a valid point. Sadly, it isn't. It keeps happening, and it keeps
happening in favor of one side of the US political spectrum.

~~~
uniqueid

        > Are you accusing their source of lying? 
    

I never said that. I just selectively quoted Wikipedia to make Project Veritas
look bad.

